# Proud of my backyard apiary



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

You should be proud, and congrates.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks This forum is my mentor so to speak so my modest success is due to the people on it. Just wanted to show that it does help a lot.


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

Beautiful. It's something to be very proud of. Hope you get lots of honey!


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice and neat. You deserve to be proud of it.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks great. Did you use pocket screws to make your boxes?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya did good! Congrats!!!


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

David LaFerney said:


> It looks great. Did you use pocket screws to make your boxes?


My wife bought me the Kreg Jig for my birthday and used it to build my boxes


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very nice, love the hive stands. I can tell by the photo and your back story that you're hopelessly addicted.

Congrats!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

You should definitely be proud of that. It looks great!


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice setup, congrats!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Great looking setup T. This is my first year, I hope after some spring splits I can post some pics of a booming yard. Great job. Good Luck! G:thumbsup:


----------

